# wintering in Spain



## les1

Hi everyone  

In 2012 I would like to Winter  in Spain Dec Jan and Feb  

I intend to use the ports of Bilbao or Santander.into Spain :? .
Can anyone recommend a good stopover site between the ports and the Spanish Costas that will also accept. Also can anyone motorhome friendly sites near to Benidorm Calpe Alicante etc.walking distance to a town for bars etc.public transport nearby must be a good clean site and not to much noise. or same at Murcia Catagena area.
On the way back a good site near the ports in Feb for 2 nights stay to take Bill our Dog to the Vets, and a English speeking vet nearby.
Has anyone used the pet friendly cabins offered by Brittany Ferries  Perhaps its wrong tome of year to ask for advice as those people that can help me are sunning themselves their 
Regards Les


----------



## Techno100

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/valencia/campsite-calpemar-118078/

http://www.campingalegria.com/Camping_Alegria_del_Mar/About_Us.html

http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/area.html


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Les1

I recommend you read this thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-3825-caterpillers.html

Bob


----------



## javea

Hi Les,

Recommend Camping Javea. Nice clean site with fairly large pitches.
Nice town with 3 distinct areas, old town with narrow streets and fortified church, fishing port and the beach area. Have a look at their website for more information. 

On the way back the vet we use Patrick at Forges les Eaux. Stop at the aire in the town and 15 minute walk to the surgery. Nice chap who speaks English.

Bear in mind no water or electric at aire in February.

If you want more details re location of vet, telephone number etc let me know.

Mike


----------



## Bryandh

Have a trawl thru Campsite Reviews on this web site. Stayed here in January this year great site, good location, lots to see and do, take ACSI...cost €15 plus electric (after daily usage), but about 13.50 per day long term

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7623


----------



## wobby

We are at present camping in Benicassim at Bonterra park. The ACSI camping card discount rate is €15 for pitch 2 people 1 dog and electricity. However as we are here for more than 90 days we pay just €10-50 per night and 33 cent per Kwh electricity. I use gas to run the fridge as per Kw its much cheaper.

last month our cost were pitch €310-50
Electric €20-00
Gas 4 bottles €60-00
Total €390-00

That worked out at just €12-60ish per day and thats with the heating on every evening. Hope thats of some help to you.

You'll find a campsite in Zaragoza thats around halfway.

www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/aragon/campsite-ciudad-de-zaragoza-118216/

Wobby


----------



## travelingirl

Hi, we have just spent a week at cap blanch right on the sea front at albir/altea nice bars on the front and a few restraunts open,the campsite offers lessons on spanish , flamenco dancing, keepfit, all free to campsite users. friendly people english and a lot of dutch.
15 euros per night with acsi card and less for long stays.
Kim


----------



## les1

Hi

Thank you for replying to my topic. After seeing the topic on the caterpillars I think we will give the wintering a miss. Unless some one can come up with ideas to keep the little blighters away from our Bill (our dog). He is one that goes sticking his nose in anything so we would be on edge all the time.
Thank you for the replies it has not been a waste of time

thanks


----------



## tomnjune

hi les
dont let the caterpillars put you off, just be wary, if in doubt keep your dog on a lead we do. 


re the pet freindly cabin on brittanies cap finisterre, we have booked one for 1st april thought wewould give it a go, used brittany before to spain but he was in a kennel.

tom


----------



## wobby

I agree don't be put off, the site we're on has a few tree's that the caterpillars nest in but as soon a they are seen the campsite owner removes the nest. I've just had a look around and can't find a single nest. Don't forget the Spanish have dog too and it doesn't seem to be a major problem for them.

Wobby


----------



## Mike48

tomnjune said:


> hi les
> dont let the caterpillars put you off, just be wary, if in doubt keep your dog on a lead we do.
> 
> re the pet freindly cabin on brittanies cap finisterre, we have booked one for 1st april thought wewould give it a go, used brittany before to spain but he was in a kennel.
> 
> tom


I'm booked on this ferry. Are these cabins especially for owners with dogs or are they general cabins for use by everyone? The thought of using a cabin previously occupied by dogs appalls me.

No offence intended to any dog owner but as you may have gathered I'm not a dog lover.


----------



## BrianJP

Hi

as others say dont be put off just be wary.I speak as someone with first hand knowledge as one of our dogs eat a caterpillar last year and lost part of her tongue even though I got got her to the vets within an hour of it happening.This was on our own land in Spain as well ! I had seen the nest and thought it was "fascinating" as no one had told me about the dangers. The thing is though that they only really nest in about 4 varieties of tree all pine so just look out and avoid walking under these trees in spring.As others have said they are only dangerous in Spain around March/April when the caterpillars leave the nest in search of food and then finally to pupate underground.Usually this is in the evening.
Many authorities spray the trees in Autumn to prevent the parent Moths laying eggs and forests are routinely sprayed by cropsprayers.
The point also is that they are also dangerous to humans producing serious rashes and even shock in susceptible persons, therefore the general advice is if you see a nest or caterpillars do not touch them as they emit thousands of invisible hairs that cause the problems.That doesn't of course stop some of the Spanish firing at the nests with shotguns or pulling them off and burning them.
They are a problem across the Med region and most of France and have even been found last year in trees at Kew gardens! Also they seem to be a problem in USA Australia and pretty well anywhere with the right climate and pine trees.So if you worried that much you wouldn't go anywhere would you?


----------



## CliffyP

tomnjune said:


> hi les
> dont let the caterpillars put you off, just be wary, if in doubt keep your dog on a lead we do.
> 
> re the pet freindly cabin on brittanies cap finisterre, we have booked one for 1st april thought wewould give it a go, used brittany before to spain but he was in a kennel.
> 
> tom


Please can you update what the facilities were like for the dog freindly cabin/crossing  , when you return :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

gelathae said:


> tomnjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi les
> dont let the caterpillars put you off, just be wary, if in doubt keep your dog on a lead we do.
> 
> re the pet freindly cabin on brittanies cap finisterre, we have booked one for 1st april thought wewould give it a go, used brittany before to spain but he was in a kennel.
> 
> tom
> 
> 
> 
> I'm booked on this ferry. Are these cabins especially for owners with dogs or are they general cabins for use by everyone? The thought of using a cabin previously occupied by dogs appalls me.
> 
> No offence intended to any dog owner but as you may have gathered I'm not a dog lover.
Click to expand...

Dont worry, they dont leave the dog when they go :roll: 
I trust youv'e stayed in hotels ?, and you dont have a clue who was there before you.


----------



## BrianJP

I' ve stayed in dog friendly hotels with pets and the rooms allocated have been cleaner than the ones for humans only.Perhaps they take more care cleaning them.


----------



## ramblingon

gelathae said:


> I'm booked on this ferry. Are these cabins especially for owners with dogs or are they general cabins for use by everyone? The thought of using a cabin previously occupied by dogs appalls me.
> 
> No offence intended to any dog owner but as you may have gathered I'm not a dog lover.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

You should see where your drinking water has been before :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike48

I appreciate that dog lovers are unable to comprehend that there are actually people who dislike dogs but there are and I'm one of them.

I take it from the answers that the dog friendly cabins are also used by non dog owners. Yes I know about water and would not choose stay in a dog friendly hotel.

I'll either change my ferry or remember to take my air freshener.


----------



## Spacerunner

BrianJP said:


> Hi
> 
> They are a problem across the Med region and most of France and have even been found last year in trees at Kew gardens! Also they seem to be a problem in USA Australia and pretty well anywhere with the right climate and pine trees.So if you worried that much you wouldn't go anywhere would you?


They've been in this country for many years. It must be more than ten years since I removed several balls of them from my garden (Hampshire). They are quite rife around Langstone Harbour (Portsmouth M27)and there are warning signs around the RSPB reserve there.


----------



## CliffyP

gelathae said:


> I appreciate that dog lovers are unable to comprehend that there are actually people who dislike dogs but there are and I'm one of them.
> 
> I take it from the answers that the dog friendly cabins are also used by non dog owners. Yes I know about water and would not choose stay in a dog friendly hotel.
> 
> I'll either change my ferry or remember to take my air freshener.


Bet you'd be only to happy to see a big GSD jump out a Police Van if you had a burglar in your garden, or one who detected a bomb on a ship or plane you were about to board, or even a search and rescue dog if you were stranded out in the wilds. Just dogs though eh :? . By the way, we smell a lot more to them than they do to us, I rather have a room that had seen a dog in it than a smoker :wink:


----------



## les1

*wintering in Spain and Portugal*

Hi everyone

Thanks to you Guys and Gals the trip is back on for next year.

Any info about a trip like this would be useful esp about filling of Gaslow LPG. tanks can you still fill them or is it better to to change them temp to Camping Gas bottles and reinstall Gaslow when I get back home

many thanks Les1


----------



## erneboy

It depends where you go Les1. There was one attendant who was reluctant to fill a MH at Alicante a while ago but since then plenty of people have filled up. The problem is that LPG is a bit scarce in Spain, if you are within travelling distance for a refill then it's fine. Check the LPG database on here and see if there depots near where you want to go. The list here is pretty well up to date, better than the Spanish LPG site anyway.

As for the caterpillars, you can't miss seeing the nests when they are present which is not everywhere. It's not a huge problem once you know that you must keep an eye open for them, Alan.


----------



## tomnjune

hi galethae

appreciate your comments re not being a dog lover, cap finisterre as 4 designated pet friendly cabins, only for dog owners.
we have been with brittany before to spain, albeit dog in the kennels, if we dont book early we cannot get a place, the kennels always seem full. as far as we are concerned this is a step up for us, and we are paying for it. and will continue to use it. 

i believe the 4 cabins are specially kitted out with wipe clean surfaces and floors. more info after the trip.

tom


----------



## Rapide561

*Cabins*

The "Cap Finistere" was formerly operated by "Superfast" on the Edinburgh - Zeebrugge route and at the time was one of the only vessels to allow dogs in cabins - well done! It seems that BF have therefore kept those cabins.

Russell

Edit - as far as I am aware, there are 14 cabins for dogs and people to share.

*CHECK WITH BF RE DOGS WEARING MUZZLES - I BELIEVE THIS IS THE CASE WHEN THE DOG IS NOT IN THE CABIN*


----------



## savannah

I can confirm that these dog friendly cabins are only for the use of people with dogs.
There are 4 at present with the cap finistere increasing them after this re fit to 14 for the start of the new season due to their popularity.
I delayed my trip back home to spain in december specifically to wait for a crossing with a dog friendly cabin available.
They are on the 9th level with big window, just the same as any other window cabin.
You drive onto the ferry and are told to wait with your dog in the vehicle until escorted to the cabins. We were not however escorted UP to the cabins on my crossing just told on the tannoy to go up now, we WERE escorted back on arrival as a group all together.
As for muzzles as long as you say, yes yes I have a muzzle when you first arrive at the ferryport where they tell you its a must then afterwards there doesnt seem to be any serious check to make sure the dogs are actually wearing them. It really just seems to be them being seen to comply with ''health and safety '' regulations . Amongst our group there were 3 dogs not wearing muzzles including my own. My reason was that they dont actually make muzzles small enough for him....he is less than 2 kilos of pomeranian !
It was fantastic to be able to have him in the cabin as normally I wont do the spanish crossing if I am in the car as I would never leave him in the kennels and its too long for him to be in his crate in the car.....even with the unlimited visits down to the car deck that are allowed.....so well done Brittany ferries for these cabins.

Lynda


----------



## suedew

[
I'm booked on this ferry. Are these cabins especially for owners with dogs or are they general cabins for use by everyone? The thought of using a cabin previously occupied by dogs appalls me.

No offence intended to any dog owner but as you may have gathered I'm not a dog lover.[/quote]

Dont worry, they dont leave the dog when they go :roll: 
I trust youv'e stayed in hotels ?, and you dont have a clue who was there before you. [/quote]

I have stayed in hotels and been very aware of who have stayed before me. Not the actual people but have known that non smoking rooms have been used by smokers. They may not have smoked in the roombut the pillows and quilts, albeit with fresh covers, stink of stale smoke.
What concerns me is that, with the quick turnover, it would be impossible to remove all traces of a dog. Not so good for those with a severe allergy or asthma sparked by dogs.

I miss having a dog, but John is not keen.

Sue


----------



## savannah

As I said in the previous post Sue....these cabins are for DOGS and their OWNERS ONLY......when they are full they are full......you cant have one......they dont just transfer you to another cabin that happens to be empty.....as I found to my cost last autumn when I had to wait 3 weeks until there was one available.
So no fear of anyone having some sort of allergic reactions by being in a cabin that had been previously used by a dog ........mind you, they would still have to cope with perhaps being in close proximity to a dog owner whilst on board..... :wink: 
Lynda


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog cabins*

Hi

I have spoken to BF and they advise me...

1) Dog cabins - where the dog shares with the owner - can only be booked by phone

2) If you try to book on line, you are offered a dog kennel - this is not the same as the dog in the cabin.

Well done to BF though for keeping these dog cabins in use - and indeed, from my research, increasing the number.

I wonder though, if NO doggy cabins are in use, would BF sell dog cabin to non doggy passengers?

I would think it wise to book very early if you want a doggy cabin. I might elect to share with a few dogs if it keeps the cost down if I ever go on the route!

To be honest, I would rather sleep where a dog has slept than where some folk have been dossing! My dog (RIP) used to frequest the Hilton Hotel reguarly!

Here she is...

Russell


----------



## wobby

Gaslow will supply you with a high pressure spanish bottle connector, its looks like a regulator but its only an on of valve. Then you can by a Spanish bottle, we chose an aluminium butane one and can replace it anywhere in Spain, use the gaslow as a standby.

Wobby


----------



## peedee

*Re: wintering in Spain and Portugal*



les1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks to you Guys and Gals the trip is back on for next year.
> 
> Any info about a trip like this would be useful esp about filling of Gaslow LPG. tanks can you still fill them or is it better to to change them temp to Camping Gas bottles and reinstall Gaslow when I get back home
> 
> many thanks Les1


If your staying on one site for any length of time then I would do as Wobby suggests. On one site I have been on you could hire a Spanish bottle for a deposit of 30 euros returnable when you return the bottle on leaving the site. If your touring then just take every opportunity to refill the Gaslows. If you use hookups a lot then you probably won't need to refill very often if at all.

Wild camping seems to be increasing frowned upon at the coastal resorts and watch out for high site charges for a single night. You can get as much as 20 percent off for staying more than two nights
I have been told that this has been introduced to discourage wild campers from night stopping just to make use of every facility and fill up. I have never come across this until this trip!

peedee


----------



## savannah

Hi Peedee.....reading your last comment, I have just come across this mentality, about high priced 1 night stops to discourage wildcampers from using the facilities of a site, this year too !

It makes my blood boil :evil: ......surely, if you pay to go on a site then you are paying to use their facilities, whether that is for 1 night or 50 .

Its an absolute disgrace......they'll be monitoring just how much **** you dispose of next....
I have come across it in Portugal too......can anyone enlighten me as to the warped reasoning behind this thought process or is it, as I suspect, just another ruse to get more money out of people.

Probably trying to claw back some of the money lost when discounting long stayers.
Personally I will not stay at a site that does this as a matter of principle, the sites in Spain are expensive enough to start with, and not exactly fantastic are they ( in general )
What do others think ?

Lynda


----------



## tomnjune

hi savannah

re your comments on the price of sites in spain.

i must agree the majority of spanish sites we have been on dont seem good value for money, especially if the sun isnt shining. we always go down off season and use the acsi sites, otherwise unless your staying long term to take advantage of the discounts you have to pay a premium just to stay 1or 2 nights.

to me the idea of a motorhome is tour around, ok ,2 weeks here, 2 weeks there, but mostly 1 or 2 nighters.

tom


----------



## savannah

Exactly Tom......

In fact, after 28 years motorhoming, last year was my first time I had ever spent a full week on a site and that was at Gary's (asseiceira ) in rural portugal 8) 

I know there are exceptions, but spanish sites generally leave a lot to be desired......you wouldnt want to spend much more than 1 night on them anyway, so to be charged extra for that dubious privelege is just too much. :x 

Lynda


----------



## HeatherChloe

*Re: Dog cabins*



Rapide561 said:


> To be honest, I would rather sleep where a dog has slept than where some folk have been dossing! My dog (RIP) used to frequest the Hilton Hotel reguarly!


Here, here.

The kind of dogs likely to stay in hotels or in cabins on boats are most likely to be pampered pooches like mine, who are well innoculated, regular attenders at the doggie spa, and impeccably behaved.

My dog Chloe has stayed the night in quite a lot of Hiltons too - they seem to be the most likely hotel chain to be dog friendly.

She has also stayed at Bailliffs Court which I highly recommend for dog owners they even have a dog menu.  [url]http://www.hshotels.co.uk/hotels/bailiffscourt.html [/url]

And she has also stayed at the Regent Grand Hotel in Bordeaux - where for 25 Euros extra, we were given a leather dog bed, a double dog bowl and a room with an outdoor terrace. Heaven.  [url]http://www.theregentbordeaux.com/ [/url]


----------



## HeatherChloe

gelathae said:


> I appreciate that dog lovers are unable to comprehend that there are actually people who dislike dogs but there are and I'm one of them.[\quote]
> 
> I can understand why people don't always like all dogs - I love my dog and I like a lot of other dogs, but there are some dogs I don't like - ones who bark constantly, ones who are threatening or dangerous.
> 
> Most of these poor behaviours come from bad owners - so if I see a dog I don't know, I take a look at the owner, and if I don't like the look of the owner, I stay back from the dog.
> 
> But what I can't understand is a person who says that they dislike all dogs. That takes a high degree of stubbornness to keep away from all dogs, when some are so beautiful, loving, cuddly, and just a delight to be with.
> 
> My Chloe has converted quite a lot of people to dogs, people who were either scared of dogs before, or who just weren't really dog people.
> 
> Sometimes I see adults who don't like dogs, and they instill that dislike or fear into their children. I think it's one thing to make your own decision that you personally don't like something, but to force that on your children too seems wrong to me.
> 
> Anyway, if there are any MHers who are scared of dogs and would feel happier in life if they were able to get over it, let me know, as Chloe is the best dog I know at this.


----------



## wobby

tomnjune said:


> hi savannah
> 
> re your comments on the price of sites in spain.
> 
> i must agree the majority of spanish sites we have been on dont seem good value for money, especially if the sun isnt shining. we always go down off season and use the acsi sites, otherwise unless your staying long term to take advantage of the discounts you have to pay a premium just to stay 1or 2 nights.
> 
> to me the idea of a motorhome is tour around, ok ,2 weeks here, 2 weeks there, but mostly 1 or 2 nighters.
> 
> tom


I would agree in principle with what you say and in France you can do that with the Aires system. Spain runs a different setup with, unlike France, sites open through the winter and they want bums on pitches to make it pay. One night stays don't pay because the pitch is filled, in come someone who wants to stay a few weeks/months and there is know pitch available, so they loose the business. If I owned a campsite I would be fell the same way about short term stopovers.

Wobby


----------



## apxc15

I think it depends on why you come over to Spain in the winter time.

If it's your annual holiday then it's fine, to travel and wildcamp from time to time.

However I come here to escape the winter and stay on the one campsite from mid October to mid March.

Come the summer then I start to travel again, Europe/UK, whatever takes my fancy.

I pay e12.50 per night which includes electricity, all the facilities the site provides plus the social life, among good friends, who also come here every winter, which is priceless.

I do wildcamp in the summer but I would never leave my motorhome unattended, unless on a secure site, be that in the UK or Europe.

Pete 8)


----------



## peedee

wobby said:


> One night stays don't pay because the pitch is filled, in come someone who wants to stay a few weeks/months and there is know pitch available, so they loose the business. If I owned a campsite I would be fell the same way about short term stopovers.
> 
> Wobby


Perhaps its a seasonal thing? I have never been here as earlier as this, always considered the winters too busy, better mid march onwards when I have not encountered this practice before and there is a better choice of pitches. There have always been reductions for long stays, 4 weeks or more but not for more than two nights. Of course it does not apply to an ACSI site but I get the impression you are not given the best choice of pitches with it. Without fail, every site I have been to this trip has asked how long do I intend to stay?

peedee


----------



## savannah

.....you would be hard pressed to find many sites full in spain in the winter..... site owners obviously need to make money and theres usually room for everyone, one nighters and long termers......if you long term on a site then thats fine to get a long stay discount , what I am talking about are sites that charge ,say, €15 per night for shorter stays.....3 nights or whatever, but €25 if you only stay 1 night SPECIFICALLY to discourage one nighters who, they say, just use all their facilities :!: :!: Of course they use their facilities thats what they are there for.... My point is that the facilities are there to be used whether you are there for 1 night, 3 or indeed 3 months....you have paid for them......you should not be discriminated against just because you only choose to stay for one night.

Lynda


----------



## peedee

savannah said:


> .....you would be hard pressed to find many sites full in spain in the winter.....
> Lynda


Well I have visited 6 costal sites in the last month, 3 of them have been full. These were Marjal, Cap Blanch and CalpeMar, I took the last pitch at Marjal and Cap Blanch and I could not get on at CalpeMar. Others today are still reporting Marjal and CalpeMar being full. Of the other three visited, two only had a handful of spare pitches. These were Bonterra Park and Camping La Merced and the latter filled up for the weekend while I was there.

peedee


----------



## savannah

Yes, I can well imagine that those popular sites on the coast up there, where a lot of brits flock to, are full. That seems to be where people go to spend the winter........ but the majority of sites in spain, further down and inland, have lots of space.

Lynda


----------



## peedee

So where would you suggest Lynda?

peedee


----------



## savannah

Well.....if you like the coast there are plenty sites on the costa de la luz that are half empty.
Personally, I would head inland......I am off this weekend to try out a newish site near Antequera, then to another new one near Iznajar, which is between antequera and granada.
Then there are some lovely sites in the Alpujarras south of granada.

I want to get over to Zahara too, where there is apparently a lovely newish site there with free wifi and it has had good reports.

My favourite though is portugal.....not the algarve....further up.......there are so many nice sites up there you will be spoilt for choice. Look out for the dutch owned ones they are very good.....they have a good leaflet featuring them, I think its the Ruta de Portugal, but I have stayed at most of them and they are all a very good standard.

Are you over here at the moment ?
If you are heading down our way let me know and I will look up further details for you......

Lynda


----------



## peedee

I am on the way back so won't be going further south but it would be great if you put the sites in the MHF database. Might make it to them next year.

peedee


----------



## savannah

Have already got my camera packed  

safe trip back

Lynda


----------

